# Snowboarders... better learn to surf, skate, or move to Alaska... (global warming)



## Olex (Feb 20, 2013)

In 1970s it was Global Cooling, now it's Global Warming? Rofl.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*fuck off*











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Since it's CNN, I kind of doubt the validity of this. And since they're just throwing numbers around, I'd like to see that paper and whether it's accepted anywhere.

No, I'm not saying we should do nothing about it. I'm also not saying we should freak out. But they seem to be kind of undecided about whether it's a natural cycle or something caused by humans. I'd like to see a conclusion in this lifetime...


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

Varza said:


> Since it's CNN, I kind of doubt the validity of this. And since they're just throwing numbers around, I'd like to see that paper and whether it's accepted anywhere.
> 
> No, I'm not saying we should do nothing about it. I'm also not saying we should freak out. But they seem to be kind of undecided about whether it's a natural cycle or something caused by humans. I'd like to see a conclusion in this lifetime...


I don't work on climate change directly, but I study a plant pathogen that is being influenced by climate. From the point of view of a scientist, there is no real argument as to whether climate change is happening (it is), caused by humans (it is), and a 'bad thing' (it is).

There is plenty of argument as to how big the effect will be, but FWIW I don't expect to have to give up snowboarding within the foreseeable future.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Varza said:


> Since it's CNN, I kind of doubt the validity of this. And since they're just throwing numbers around, I'd like to see that paper and whether it's accepted anywhere.
> 
> No, I'm not saying we should do nothing about it. I'm also not saying we should freak out. But they seem to be kind of undecided about whether it's a natural cycle or something caused by humans. I'd like to see a conclusion in this lifetime...


The natural oscillation cycle takes roughly 14,000 years so drop that excuse.


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

The earth could cool down again eventually, but the natural system of the earth just can't keep up with the temperature rise. If you just slow it down, then the earth will catch up and it will cool down again. (It has something to do with absorbing CO2 in rocks or something, when it's hot, this process goes faster, so the earth comes back to it's balance, but it needs time to do so)


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

cerebroside said:


> I don't work on climate change directly, but I study a plant pathogen that is being influenced by climate. From the point of view of a scientist, there is no real argument as to whether climate change is happening (it is), caused by humans (it is), and a 'bad thing' (it is).
> 
> There is plenty of argument as to how big the effect will be, but FWIW I don't expect to have to give up snowboarding within the foreseeable future.


:thumbsup:
Yes.That. Exactly.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm not a doom and gloom guy, but if you pay attention to nature in general, she always gives you hints and tips as to what's going on. For instance, flowers that usually bloom around June & July are now blooming around April & May. Birds migrate later than usual. Nature is designed to ensure its own survival. 

I don't pay attention to much, if ANYTHING at all, to government funded or government agencies when it comes to ANY subject! For one, how can you truly validate their information/statistics. For two, they are masters at creating problems for the sole purpose of pushing certain agendas. And three, money, money, money...I cannot tell where government starts and corporations end.

Just my $.02 cents.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

It's a real, accelerated by man, and not good! 

The problem is we just move the pollution around. The US/Canada shouldn't be allowed to buy any products made by companies who do not have to follow the same EPA regulations as companies here in the US. Same goes for any country that is trying to curb the issue. 

Alerts to stay indoors in China and Mexico, nasty polluted rivers in 3rd world countries - 10 Ugly Rivers of the World | ZuZu Top 
Yet we continue to buy products from these countries on the regular. Companies move to places to get away from the regulations so they can run the operations cheaper and get to spend next to nothing on payroll as a bonus. 

Ever been outside of a resort area near costa rica or the like? Go for a bus ride, it's common practice to just throw your trash out the window into the beautiful rainforest. It's disgusting but normal down there. It's pretty trashy outside of the resorts, you'd be shocked! 

There's not much anyone can do about it. Greed and 7 billion + people alive, forget about it! 

Atleast we have Snowboarding and Futurama to keep us entertained.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

the human species is a massive parasite. if it comes from global warming (which we absolutely have accelerated) or from the side effects of unchecked extraction of natural resources or simply from unchecked population growth and the further expansion of our species and the way we scar our surroundings - we will effectively destroy this planet... 

the only hope for our host is a mass population reduction followed by a great change in attitude in how we have chose to live.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Bottom line: If you take billions and billions of tons of fossil fuel from the ground then burn it sending a heat insulating gas into the atmosphere there will be a chemical change and reaction. To deny that is like denying gravity.

I have to be honest, no one I talk to in my country, or countries I've visited on a regular basis denies this. In fact, the only people I've ever come across that deny it are Americans...specifically republicans. Without any prejudice that has been my experience. Why? I have not idea.

Heck, if you're over the age of 30 you know the climate has changed simply by remembering what the average climate was 15 years ago. You don't need any scientific study to prove that.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

I am still not convinced it's 100% attributed to human activity rather than a combination of planet cycle. 

That being said I would be way more concerned with things like fresh water supply, habitat destruction and loss of species diversity than global warming. These are 100% human caused unfortunately. I think there's just too many of us on the planet now.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

seriouscat said:


> I am still not convinced it's 100% attributed to human activity rather than a combination of planet cycle.
> 
> That being said I would be way more concerned with things like fresh water supply, habitat destruction and loss of species diversity than global warming. These are 100% human caused unfortunately. I think *there's just too many of us on the planet now.*



Remember when the earths population was 4 billion? Seems like yesterday. Ill admit sometimes I wish for something like SARS to come along and kill off 30% of the people on this planet. Im a jerk I know, but thats the truth. Its hard to deny that something like that happening wouldn't make the next generation better off. Lets just hope it happens to all the shark fin eaters, religious extremists and hippies.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> Remember when the earths population was 4 billion? Seems like yesterday. Ill admit sometimes I wish for something like SARS to come along and kill off 30% of the people on this planet. Im a jerk I know, but thats the truth. Its hard to deny that something like happening wouldn't make the next generation better off. Lets just hope it happens to all the shark fin eaters, religious extremists and hippies.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> the only hope for our host is a mass population reduction followed by a great change in attitude in how we have chose to live.


Interesting thing is, if there's a crash, we'll never come back technologically. The first time around, there was lots of easily accessible oil, and minerals and metal deposits just basically lying around. We've used those up. People at a steam technology or below won't be able to get at the deeply buried stuff. Hell, we barely can right now. There'd be no new technological civilization until continental drift brings up new metal deposits from the depths.

edit: and without the technological support, the human population would never number more than millions wordwide.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i dunno, hard to say really. it depends how far in the future we're talking and what the 'crash' would be; nuclear war, disease, asteroid, earthquakes/tsunamis, alien attack, zombie apocalypse (please God - if you're real, let it be a zombie apocalypse or an alien invasion. please jeebus.), etc.

if there was a mass extinction event it could wipe out the population of an entire country at which point there would be nothing to stop the people left over from putting an oil rig in downtown LA or something like that

to your edit: its the poorest people with the least technology that breed the most. i disagree with your summation.


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

A number of models predict that world population will plateau or decline within the next century. More due to people moving to cities and having less kids than alien attacks. 

In my opinion most of the worlds environmental issues are due to people trying to save a buck rather than unsolvable problems.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, our consumerism society will come back to bite us in the ass one day. Luckily I'll be dead by the time shit hits the fan probably. Lets leave it up to the next generation like we all do best:laugh:!


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

The bark beetle issues mentioned are from humans not letting the forest follow their natural burning cycle, not from climate change IIRC. 

Yes climate change is an issue, but it will happen naturally eventually, humans or not. People just speed it up. Maybe the walking dead will come and straighten us out...

Also, I thought it worth mentioning that population is on a steep decline in many places, especially parts of Europe. There are even programs in some of those countries to pay people for having kids.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the link, interesting.


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

KansasNoob said:


> The bark beetle issues mentioned are from humans not letting the forest follow their natural burning cycle, not from climate change IIRC.


Looks like Snowolf already answered this, but just to rehash what he said: While climate change is not the only driver in recent bark beetle outbreaks, it is a key factor (especially higher winter minimum temperatures). At least for MPB (mountain pine beetle) up here in B.C. the other main influence was commercial preference for replanting with susceptible lodgepole pine.



KansasNoob said:


> Yes climate change is an issue, but it will happen naturally eventually, humans or not. People just speed it up. Maybe the walking dead will come and straighten us out...


While there is large variation in the earths climate over a long time scale, the main problem is that it is happening too rapidly for species to adapt.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Sassicaia said:


> Remember when the earths population was 4 billion? Seems like yesterday. Ill admit sometimes I wish for something like SARS to come along and kill off 30% of the people on this planet. Im a jerk I know, but thats the truth. Its hard to deny that something like that happening wouldn't make the next generation better off. Lets just hope it happens to all the shark fin eaters, religious extremists and hippies.


Man, did this comment ever age poorly.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

A lot of commentary on this subject (both AGW and Sassicaia's comment) aged poorly. Just an FYI, though, if this thread gets revived, Ima move it to politics.


----------

